# Help with J Code - Can someone please help me



## atomasek (May 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Can someone please help me. We have a patient coming in tomorrow who is having Laminaria placed prior to her D&E on Friday. We have the CPT Code bill but not the J Code. And, if we should not use a J Code I need to know that also.

If any one can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

